# The H Orientation set of ZBLL.



## 4Chan (Aug 13, 2009)

So earlier today, i was working on my ZBLL journal of algorithms.

I was generating algs which would be nicer than what's available from that list on speedcubing. Some of those algs are veryyyy awkward.

Whilst mirroring an alg, i noticed something interesting.
If its a right sided algorithm, you can reflect it on the left side to solve another case.
Then you can do U2 and solve another case, and then reflect it once more for an additional case!

One algorithm, can solve 4 cases~!
However, this practice only works with 2 subsets of the H subset of ZBLL.

But they would be very easy to memorize since one would only have to memorize one algorithm to solve four cases~!


----------



## Shamah02 (Aug 13, 2009)

I give you and Jason mad props for just attempting to learn ZB! It's just amazing...


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 13, 2009)

You get this amazing sense of accomplishment when the case appears, and you can solve it in one step.

You really feel like you earned that PLL skip.
That feeling of accomplishment is whats making me want to finish this method.

I wish i could share that feeling of accomplishment with others.


----------



## Shamah02 (Aug 13, 2009)

I could only imagine... You must also know COLL? (or at least part of it)


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeppers, i learned it in 2 days. 

After that, i realized i had a talent for algorithm memorization. Haha. (x


----------



## Shamah02 (Aug 13, 2009)

2 DAYS?!? Wow, man that's crazy... I might just give COLL a try sometime in the future.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 13, 2009)

Protip: Its kinda easy, since you know OLL, you already know 20% (including reflections) of it. 

But, i think a speedcuber of your caliber already knows that.


----------



## Shamah02 (Aug 13, 2009)

Well yea, that is true...

That makes it seem a bit easier, but recognition would be the only thing that would bother me anyway.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 13, 2009)

Shamah02 said:


> I give you and Jason mad props for just attempting to learn ZB! It's just amazing...



And Ville and Johannes and Maarten...

I think Ville and Johannes both know just over 40% of ZBLL.


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 13, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> I think Ville and Johannes both know just over 40% of ZBLL.


I know ~65% now and Ville was at 63% four months ago.

I've generated some ZBLL algs, but there are a lot of useless ones so the lists are not terribly useful. Should go through them and select the best algs some day. UDFBRL.txt and URL.txt.

By the way, the number of algs needed is significantly less than 177 if you're ok with using 1 setup-move.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 13, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Shamah02 said:
> 
> 
> > I give you and Jason mad props for just attempting to learn ZB! It's just amazing...
> ...



Oh, thanks for that, but I'm sure I don't deserve to be called together with those two in one breath. I know only VHF2L and a few tricks. Ville and Johannes know much, much more.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome work! Anyone who attempts ZB and lasts more than a week is incredible.

Sorry about that previous post in Jason's thread. I just got so excited to hear about ZB again that I kinda forgot who made the last post...So, Cubes=Life, I give you an apology and mad props for getting this far. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 13, 2009)

This is kinda random but I've found a good algorithm for the case where every piece is correctly permuted:

(F R U R' x) (U R' U' R x') (U' R U R' x) (U R' U' R x') (U' F')


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 13, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> This is kinda random but I've found a good algorithm for the case where every piece is correctly permuted:
> 
> (F R U R' x) (U R' U' R x') (U' R U R' x) (U R' U' R x') (U' F')



Wow, that algorithm is much better than my own. Thanks for sharing it~!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 13, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Wow, that algorithm is much better than my own. Thanks for sharing it~!



You're welcome 

Hey maybe we should form a team of good algorithm finders and compile a list of good ZBLL algs?


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 13, 2009)

I think that would be a great idea~!

I was contacted earlier by maarten, and he said he would add the T, U, and L sets. He said he would add them to the wiki as well.

I'm making some progress on the H set, but not much.
I'm a little new to generating algs, so i may be slower than others.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 13, 2009)

I decided to share this little trick I already told Chris: it's my way of finding unique fast algorithms.

1. Let CE run for a few minutes on a case.
2. Select and copy the whole manoeuvre window.
3. Paste it into wordpad.
4. CTRL+F for triggers like R' F R F' and R U R' U'
5. Filter out the selection of algorithms containing those triggers.
6. Choose from that reduced selection.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 13, 2009)

epic win! As obvious as it is, I still hadn't thought of it 

BTW good luck learning ZBLL cubes=life (is there like a shorter name to write you name? c=f?)

EDIT: [OFF TOPIC] WOAH SNAP! I was doing my 3x3x3 and was thinking "it would be funny if I got a PLL skip off this" and then I did! scaaaaary


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 13, 2009)

Not an epic win. Just an epic fail for everyone who's never thought of it


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 13, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> epic win! As obvious as it is, I still hadn't thought of it
> 
> BTW good luck learning ZBLL cubes=life (is there like a shorter name to write you name? c=f?)
> 
> EDIT: [OFF TOPIC] WOAH SNAP! I was doing my 3x3x3 and was thinking "it would be funny if I got a PLL skip off this" and then I did! scaaaaary



Haha, some people call me Chris.
and yes, what Maarten said was right, it is pretty obvious that the cases were symmetrical. I can't believe i didnt see it off the bat.


----------

